# Next-gen USB connector will (finally!) fit both ways



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The next version of the USB connector will accept the plug either way up, the USB 3.0 Promoter Group said Tuesday.
> 
> The USB Type-C connector, initially intended for USB 3.1 and 2.0 devices, will be a complete redesign, the group said. It will be similar in size to the USB 2.0 Micro-B plug found on most modern cellphones, and will support scalable power charging. In comparison, the USB 3.0 Micro-B plug is wider than that for USB 2.0 devices.


More


----------

